
Travis CI supports Haskell - craigkerstiens
http://about.travis-ci.org/blog/announcing_support_for_haskell_on_travis_ci/
======
netmute
As much as I love them for adding new features and languages, what I really
want is Travis CI Pro with non-public projects. So I can start giving them
money and use it for work instead of using it for pet projects.

~~~
rpsw
Have you seen <https://love.travis-ci.org> ?

Under the future plans heading, private build support is first on the list.

